# whiz soda



## bubbas dad (Oct 7, 2006)

picked up this really great deco soda bottle. hoping someone has some info on it. it's a 6 1/2oz amber whiz soda bottle.on the bottom is "greenville pa." in a circle with "27 n" lightly embossed in the center. it has few minor flea bites but other than that in really great shape. i found very little info on this company. one reference claimed that this brand was where the term" take a wiz" started.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats a great bottle John but I don't think I would drink anything with that name.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 7, 2006)

i was hoping someone knew what flavors they bottled. i bet you would get some interesting looks by telling people how you just finished off a refreshing whiz.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 7, 2006)

hi john, that is one pretty bottle[].    rhona


----------



## madman (Oct 8, 2006)

wow that is freakin cool!! yea ill let you hold a dollar you have got some real nice stuff man............. mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks madman and rhona. i've only seen one other wiz soda before and i didn't have the money then. i like it because it's amber but shaped like the whistle and vess dry bottles.


----------



## acls (Oct 20, 2006)

I have seen a lot of reproduction signs with the WHIZ brand name.  I am not sure, but I think it was a flavors soda (orange, grape, etc.).


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks for the reply acls.


----------



## hj (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi John,

 How about a little leg work from a guy who lives twenty minutes from Greenville, and whose wife works in a assited living home there. Those old timers do love to talk....... I am in the early stages of a collection of Mercer County, Pa bottles, I hope I dig one of those beauties soon!

 HJ


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 25, 2006)

hj, nice to see someone from s.c.


----------



## hj (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi John,

 I guess I confused you a bit.I live a short distance from Greenville, Pa. and my wife works at a home in Greenville. She said she would talk to some of the folks there to see if she can get some info on your bottle. I'll let you know what she finds out.

 HJ


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry about that, theres a greenville s.c. in the up state.


----------



## Allnight (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a 1928 whiz soda bottle. The embossment says it's from phoenix az with a small star and a #3 with a .28. i canot for the life of me get any information about it. I know the manufactor stoped producing it along time ago. I read of a man whom found one of the bottles in his collection, but that was back in the70,s and then no more word after that. If any one knows anything concerning this whiz bottle please leave me a message 

Sent from my Z5157V using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 5, 2021)

Love that amber art deco. Anything other than clear. Thanks for the picture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 5, 2021)

I have been keeping an eye out for Whiz bottle for a long time and have yet to find one.
I believe Whiz is a product of the Whistle Co. I snipped this image years ago and I believe dates to the mid 1920's
The Whistle and Whiz art deco bottles have the same appearance and the bottles in the image have very similar labels.
I am guessing a short lived soda.


----------

